
Opening the Open Library of Humanities - JohnHammersley
https://about.openlibhums.org/2015/09/28/olh-launches/
======
JohnHammersley
More details in the full editorial piece:
[https://olh.openlibhums.org/articles/10.16995/olh.46/](https://olh.openlibhums.org/articles/10.16995/olh.46/)

